# Auch SOE-Kunden sind vom Datenklau betroffen



## Tikume (3. Mai 2011)

Nach den Playstation Network Kunden hat es auch die SOE Kunden erwischt.
http://www.soe.com/securityupdate/pressrelease.vm

Solltet ihr also eure Bankdaten hinterlegt haben empfiehlt es sich wohl ab jetzt die Kontoauszüge genau anzuschauen (sollte man ja eh machen).



> The personal information of the approximately 24.6 million SOE accounts that was illegally obtained, to the extent it had been provided to SOE, is as follows:
> 
> name
> address
> ...


----------



## Kaldorian (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

da ich nicht weiss, wie man bei Buffed einen Artikel einstellt, wollte ich für alle, die es noch nicht wissen, einfach mal ein Update wegen der Situation bei SOE posten:




*CUSTOMER SERVICE NOTIFICATION*
May 2, 2011
<BR style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 15px">

Dear Valued Sony Online Entertainment Customer:
Our ongoing investigation of illegal intrusions into Sony Online Entertainment systems has discovered that hackers may have obtained personal customer information from SOE systems.  We are today advising you that the personal information you provided us in connection with your SOE account may have been stolen in a cyber-attack.   Stolen information includes, to the extent you provided it to us, the following: name, address (city, state, zip, country), email address, gender, birthdate, phone number, login name and hashed password.

Customers outside the United States should be advised that we further discovered evidence that information from an outdated database from 2007 containing approximately 12,700 non-US customer credit or debit card numbers and expiration dates (but not credit card security codes) and about 10,700 direct debit records listing bank account numbers of certain customers in Germany, Austria, Netherlands and Spain may have also been obtained. We will be notifying each of those customers promptly.

There is no evidence that our main credit card database was compromised. It is in a completely separate and secured environment.

We had previously believed that SOE customer data had not been obtained in the cyber-attacks on the company, but on May 1st we concluded that SOE account information may have been stolen and we are notifying you as soon as possible. 

We apologize for the inconvenience caused by the attack and as a result, we have:

1) Temporarily turned off all SOE game services;

2) Engaged an outside, recognized security firm to conduct a full and complete investigation into what happened; and

3) Quickly taken steps to enhance security and strengthen our network infrastructure to provide you with greater protection of your personal information.

We greatly appreciate your patience, understanding and goodwill as we do whatever it takes to resolve these issues as quickly and efficiently as practicable.

For your security, we encourage you to be especially aware of email, telephone, and postal mail scams that ask for personal or sensitive information. Sony will not contact you in any way, including by email, asking for your credit card number, social security number or other personally identifiable information. If you are asked for this information, you can be confident Sony is not the entity asking. When SOE's services are fully restored, we strongly recommend that you log on and change your password. Additionally, if you use your Station or SOE game account name or password for other unrelated services or accounts, we strongly recommend that you change them, as well.

To protect against possible identity theft or other financial loss, we encourage you to remain vigilant, to review your account statements and to monitor your credit reports. We are providing the following information for those who wish to consider it: 

U.S. residents are entitled under U.S. law to one free credit report annually from each of the three major credit bureaus. To order your free credit report, visit www.annualcreditreport.com or call toll-free (877) 322-8228. 

We have also provided names and contact information for the three major U.S. credit bureaus below. At no charge, U.S. residents can have these credit bureaus place a "fraud alert" on your file that alerts creditors to take additional steps to verify your identity prior to granting credit in your name. This service can make it more difficult for someone to get credit in your name. Note, however, that because it tells creditors to follow certain procedures to protect you, it also may delay your ability to obtain credit while the agency verifies your identity. As soon as one credit bureau confirms your fraud alert, the others are notified to place fraud alerts on your file. Should you wish to place a fraud alert, or should you have any questions regarding your credit report, please contact any one of the agencies listed below. 

Experian: 888-397-3742; www.experian.com; P.O. Box 9532, Allen, TX 75013
Equifax: 800-525-6285; www.equifax.com; P.O. Box 740241, Atlanta, GA 30374-0241
TransUnion: 800-680-7289; www.transunion.com; Fraud Victim Assistance Division, P.O. Box 6790, Fullerton, CA 92834-6790 

You may wish to visit the web site of the U.S. Federal Trade Commission at www.consumer.gov/idtheft or reach the FTC at 1-877-382-4357 or 600 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW, Washington, DC 20580 for further information about how to protect yourself from identity theft. Your state Attorney General may also have advice on preventing identity theft, and you should report instances of known or suspected identity theft to law enforcement, your State Attorney General, and the FTC. For North Carolina residents, the Attorney General can be contacted at 9001 Mail Service Center, Raleigh, NC 27699-9001; telephone (877) 566-7226; or www.ncdoj.gov. For Maryland residents, the Attorney General can be contacted at 200 St. Paul Place, 16th Floor, Baltimore, MD 21202; telephone: (888) 743-0023; or www.oag.state.md.us.

We are committed to helping our customers protect their personal data and we will provide a complimentary offering to assist users in enrolling in identity theft protection services and/or similar programs. The implementation will be at a local level and further details will be made available shortly in regions in which such programs are commonly utilized.

We thank you for your patience as we complete our investigation of this incident, and we regret any inconvenience. Our teams are working around the clock on this, and services will be restored as soon as possible. Sony takes information protection very seriously and will continue to work to ensure that additional measures are taken to protect personally identifiable information. Providing quality and secure entertainment services to our customers is our utmost priority. Please contact us at 1 (866) 436-6698 should you have any additional questions.

Sincerely,


Sony Online Entertainment LLC


(Quelle: http://www.soe.com/securityupdate/)


Gruß
Kaldo


----------



## Tikume (3. Mai 2011)

Es gibt bereits ein Update vom 3.Mai das ich vor einigen Stunden gepostet habe:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/184637-auch-soe-kunden-sind-vom-datenklau-betroffen/page__pid__3070924__st__0&#entry3070924


----------



## Kaldorian (3. Mai 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits ein Update vom 3.Mai das ich vor einigen Stunden gepostet habe:
> http://forum.buffed....0&#entry3070924




Ui das hab ich dann anscheinend übersehen. Danke für die Info:-)


----------



## Kaldorian (3. Mai 2011)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, was dann mit meinen Bankdaten passiert. Im Falle einer Fremdabbuchung kann man sich das ja zurückholen, aber wer weiss, was die Hacker noch für Mist mit den Daten bauen. *grml*


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2011)

Aber wieso hast du es bei SW Galaxies gepostet?  Versteh den Zusammenhang net


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2011)

SW Galaxies wird auch von SOE betrieben..


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2011)

Aso dat wusste ich net


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2011)

Na das wird ja immer besser bei denen... ich war bisher eher ein Befürworter von Sony-Produkten aber wenn ich höre was da alles geklaut wird... scheint einen nicht unerheblichen Imageschaden zu geben.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Mai 2011)

@Topic: Hab gestern einen Brief meiner Bank im Briefkasten gefunden. Jemand hat im Ausland versucht, mit "meiner" Bankkarte (wohl eher eine mit meinen Daten beschriebene Karte) Geld von einem Automaten abzuheben. Die Karte wurde aber nach 3-maliger Fehleingabe der PIN für Auslandseinsätze gesperrt und mir wird eine neue Karte zugestellt ... Jetzt ergibts einen Sinn. 

@Moderation: Hab mal die Themen verbunden.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2011)

Naja, wenn ich nicht wegen Kratos MK9 für die PS3 besitzen müsste, so dass ich sie mir kaufen muss, dann wäre mir das sogar egal. Ich hoffe die Probleme sind behoben, bis ich es mir leisten kann.


----------



## Davatar (3. Mai 2011)

Puh zum Glück hab ich mich bisher davor gesträubt, im PS-Store anzumelden. Aber wenn die mal das Steam-Network hacken sollten, hoff ich doch schwer, dass die meine KK-Daten verschlüsselt aufbewahren...


----------



## Dynakay (3. Mai 2011)

zum Glück habe ich meinen Acc dort vor langer Zeit gelöscht und mit der PS3 spiele ich nicht online *puh*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> @Topic: Hab gestern einen Brief meiner Bank im Briefkasten gefunden. Jemand hat im Ausland versucht, mit "meiner" Bankkarte (wohl eher eine mit meinen Daten beschriebene Karte) Geld von einem Automaten abzuheben. Die Karte wurde aber nach 3-maliger Fehleingabe der PIN für Auslandseinsätze gesperrt und mir wird eine neue Karte zugestellt ... Jetzt ergibts einen Sinn. .



Ich denke die PINs wurden auch geklaut ?
Oder sind die Jungs einfach nur zu strölle um die Nummern richtig einzugeben ?


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich denke die PINs wurden auch geklaut ?
> Oder sind die Jungs einfach nur zu strölle um die Nummern richtig einzugeben ?


Nein, die PIN (Geheimzahl) für meine EC-Karte. Die hab ich sicher nicht SOE gegeben ...  ... Aber meine Bankverbindungen haben sie.


----------



## Deadwool (3. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich denke die PINs wurden auch geklaut ?
> Oder sind die Jungs einfach nur zu strölle um die Nummern richtig einzugeben ?



Also wenn du den PIN hinterlegt hast bei Sony, biste echt selber schuld ^^
Bestenfalls haben die den CVV2 code von der Karte. Aber damit bekommst du keine Kohle aus einem Automaten


----------



## Potpotom (3. Mai 2011)

Schon sehr ärgerlich und nervig dieser Datanklau... nun werden die Spammails natürlich wieder zunehmen und man wird mit Werbung zugepflastert. Echt zum kotzen!

Wegen der reinen Bankdaten mache ich mir allerdings weniger Sorgen... da hat man ja mehr oder weniger Kontrolle drüber bzw. sollte man diese haben.


----------



## Kaldorian (3. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Nein, die PIN (Geheimzahl) für meine EC-Karte. Die hab ich sicher nicht SOE gegeben ...  ... Aber meine Bankverbindungen haben sie.




Ich frage mich, woher sie deine Kartennummer überhaupt haben. Ich meine Bankverbindung ok, aber ich kann mich gar net erinnern, dass ich meine EC-Kartennummer eingeben musste.


----------



## floppydrive (3. Mai 2011)

Playstation 3 war ey fail auf der ganzen Linie, ich meine keine PS2 Games, viel zu teuer, nur gut als Blu Ray Player, Sony hat sich da komplett verkalkuliert.


----------



## Edou (3. Mai 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sonst gehts noch? Dann gibts keine PlayStation mehr :O



Xbox 360 > Ps3 *gg*

Nein, spaß. Beide Konsolen haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile, Sony hatte eben "Pech" und die Kunden dürfen jetzt leiden. Sony muss, wenn sie sich wieder gefangen haben, dringend reagieren und das Sicherheitssystem aufwerten. 

Ansonsten tut es mir für die Betroffenen Leid.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Mai 2011)

Kaldorian schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, woher sie deine Kartennummer überhaupt haben. Ich meine Bankverbindung ok, aber ich kann mich gar net erinnern, dass ich meine EC-Kartennummer eingeben musste.


Ich kenne mich da nicht so genau aus, aber soweit ich weiß gibt es Blanko-Magnetstreifenkarten, die du mit Daten beschreiben kannst. Offensichtlich reicht da schon Kontonummer und BLZ, um eine gültige Karte zu erzeugen, die vom Geldautomaten akzeptiert wird.


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich da nicht so genau aus, aber soweit ich weiß gibt es Blanko-Magnetstreifenkarten, die du mit Daten beschreiben kannst. Offensichtlich reicht da schon Kontonummer und BLZ, um eine gültige Karte zu erzeugen, die vom Geldautomaten akzeptiert wird.



Jepp. Die Daten sind zwar auch auf dem Chip, aber wenn der defekt ist/nicht gelesen werden kann wird einfach der Magnetstreifen genommen und alles ist in Butter. Leider, imo könnte man den ruhig mal abschaffen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Mai 2011)

Ich behaupte mal das hätte vielen Firmen passieren können, da Sicherheit immer eine gute Möglichkeit ist zu sparen.
Alleine die Tatsache dass nun Geld verschwindet zeigt doch eine erhöhte kriminelle Energie. Ich fänds schlimm wenn Sony daran zugrunde gehen würde. Natürlich war es ein Fehler solche Sicherheitslücken überhaupt erst entstehen zu lassen und so spät damit herauszurücken aber ich schätze mal andere Firmen hätten die Geschichte ebenso gehandhabt. Vertuschen und hoffen das der Schaden übersichtlich bleibt.
Mich würde mal interessieren wie die Hacker es bis in die Datenbank geschafft haben. Waren die Sicherheitslücken wirklich so gravierend oder waren die Typen einfach ne Ecke zu gerissen ?


----------



## MrBlaki (3. Mai 2011)

Nur hoffen das die Übeltäter nicht noch mehr wollen und sich auch noch das X-Box Netzwerk vornehmen.


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Nur hoffen das die Übeltäter nicht noch mehr wollen und sich auch noch das X-Box Netzwerk vornehmen.



Naja Intressant wären dann die Reaktionen, spätestens sowas würde wieder eine Riesige Debatte, über das Internet lostreten.


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie die Hacker es bis in die Datenbank geschafft haben. Waren die Sicherheitslücken wirklich so gravierend oder waren die Typen einfach ne Ecke zu gerissen ?



Ein paar gute Hacker mit viel fantasie und Zeit.
Und du kommst in jedes Netzwerk rein. 

Man kann nichts 100% sicher machen.
Schließt du hier eine Lücke öffnet sich woanders eine.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (4. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie die Hacker es bis in die Datenbank geschafft haben. Waren die Sicherheitslücken wirklich so gravierend oder waren die Typen einfach ne Ecke zu gerissen ?


Es gibt *immer* einen Weg in ein Netzwerk, die Frage ist nur, wie schwierig er zu finden ist und wie viel Aufwand es macht.


----------



## Kæran (15. Mai 2011)

*
*
Im Haus Sony geht es endlich voran. Wie die neuste Meldung verlauten lässt, sollen die SOE Games demnächst wieder hochgefahren werden
Hier die Originalmeldung Quelle


*SONY ONLINE ENTERTAINMENT RESTORES GAME SERVICES*


Services Return Following Implementation of Increased Security Measures; Consumer Data Protection a Full-Time, Company-Wide Commitment
SAN DIEGO, May 14, 2011 - Sony Online Entertainment LLC (SOE) announced today that restoration of its game services will begin today. The phased restoration will include the return of nearly all of SOE's portfolio of online games, the reinstatement of SOE's game forums and websites, and added functionality to require players to reset their passwords.

*
Increased Security Measures*
As the result of a criminal cyber-attack on the company's network, SOE shut down its game services in order for the company to undertake an investigation and incorporate rigorous enhancements to the overall security of the network infrastructure. SOE worked with several outside respected security firms during the course of implementing significant security measures that strengthen safeguards against unauthorized activity and provide customers with greater protection of their personal information.

  SOE made enhancements to overall data security as well, including updating and adding advanced security technologies, additional software monitoring, performing new penetration and vulnerability testing, and increased levels of encryption. 

  "Our main priority is the safety and security of our customers' personal information," said Kazuo Hirai, Executive Deputy President, Sony Corporation. "We are making consumer data protection a full-time, company-wide commitment, and have applied enhanced security technologies so that our customers can feel protected and confident about playing our games."

 Hirai added, "We are committed to delivering secure and entertaining games for players of all ages and thank each of our players for their patience and support during this difficult time."

 SOE will also be offering its customers a "Welcome Back" program that includes special game content and services to all registered Station Account holders. As part of this program, players will receive 30 days of additional game time plus one day for each day SOE's services were down. The details of this program are available at www.soe.com/securityupdate/welcomeback.

 For more information about the SOE network intrusion and restoration, please visit http://www.soe.com/securityupdate.


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2011)

Seit heute morgen sind die Server wieder da. Nicht so ganz stabil aber es geht


----------



## Tilbie (15. Mai 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Seit heute morgen sind die Server wieder da. Nicht so ganz stabil aber es geht



Der Store aber noch nicht oder? Der soll doch erst ende des Monats wieder online gehen.

Aber wie auch schon des öfteren gesagt, kein System der Welt ist absolut sicher.
Is aber auch ganz lustig das man nu nicht weiss wie sicher seine Daten wirklich sind. Wer weiss ob die Xbox wirklich besser vor solchen Attacken geschützt ist als die Playstation. Im grunde genommen hätte das auch Mocrosoft oder sonst einer Firma passieren könnte. Wenn man wirklich will kommt man überall rein.


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2011)

Ich würd übrigens aufpassen, hab grad ne Fake-E-Mail von Sony erhalten, in der was von Gutschrift und Passwortwiederherstellung geschrieben wird. Da ich aber gar keinen SOE-Account besitze, kann die Mail gar nicht echt sein ^^ Also besser nicht den Link besuchen und erst recht nicht das Passwort angeben.


----------

